# What Makes the MTF Special????????



## Guest (Aug 13, 2016)

From my standpoint, the answer is pretty easy. *We have attracted a group of forum members who make it fun.* For some unknown reason, the jerks of this world hang out elsewhere. In addition to the folks who make this a great place to hang your hat, the flexibility as to what is allowed to be posted (in good taste) is second to none. It also sure helps to have someone like gunrunnerjohn at the trigger (pun intended). 

I received an e-mail this week from a MTF forum member who got a big kick out of what happened on another forum. According to him, a noted member of the other forum started a thread to wish another prominent member of that forum a Happy Birthday. It was quickly shut down. *Wishing another forum member a Happy Birthday, apparently off limits there*. All I can say to that is WOW. *It's good to be a MTF member, isn't it.*


----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

Yep, the MTF is a very cool place to discuss electric trains and member related stuff.

Bill


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2016)

I think you nailed it, Brian. There are good people here who love trains and there is very little, if any, censorship.


----------



## Bill Webb (Sep 14, 2015)

Seems to me there is more. There is a sincere interest in helping others and in making friends that often goes beyond the trains that first brought us together. And those in charge foster this and take part.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Aretha Franklid did a song that describes what the members of the MTF show each other; R-E-S-P-E-C-T!


----------



## balidas (Jun 3, 2011)

It is certainly a consistently active forum with so many ideas & pics being shared daily.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2016)

Agree with AmFlyer, The thing that makes the MTF so special is Mutual Respect.

Emile


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

It has great people, like me.  Seriously though it rerally does & your not afraid of deletion if you should mention Ebay, etc.
Thank you Brian (PTC) for letting me know about the MTF. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2016)

Every day, I am thankful for Lee Willis and Wood Foss for showing me the way to the MTF. They, like many others, make it a fun place to be. 

And as American Flyer & Emile have said, *RESPECT* is the word of the day here.


----------



## Craignor (Jan 9, 2016)

I like the freedom to talk about whatever I want here, without being moderated. Mostly I talk about trains, but if I want to talk about Sports or Politics, or to share a joke, I can do it here.

I like the ability to be share information on defects we find in new trains, or problems with a dealer, without being moderated. If we share problems with each other we can save each other from buying a defective loco, or in dealing with a bad train shop, or from a bad Ebay seller, or maybe we get advice from another MTFer on a fix, or maybe the manufacturer reads about the defect and starts working on a fix.

Sweeping it all the problems under the rug does not serve the buyers or the manufacturers well.

I also like how our location is displayed under our Avatar. It's good to know where everyone is from, we might find another train guy in our home town, or someone to visit when on the road.


----------



## Kmac (Sep 19, 2015)

Like others have said it is the people who make this forum special. I am still pretty green when it comes to this hobby and people here have helped me get engines running, given advice on projects and where to get supplies. Everyone is respectful and helpful even if it is a "dumb" question that is asked. We can talk pretty freely here and that definitely adds to the forum and the general enjoyment of he hobby.

Keaton.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2016)

I believe we have cornered the market on *"FRIENDLY"*. Right on Keaton.


----------



## Kmac (Sep 19, 2015)

Friendly is definatley the key word when it comes to MTF!!!!


----------



## Mark Boyce (Jul 22, 2015)

Hey friends! Thanks for having me!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## njrailer93 (Nov 28, 2011)

this been a great forum! i always check in the morning to see what the new posts are. and i feel like you guys have helped me progress with my model railroading! thanks to all and happy railroading to everyone!


----------



## RonthePirate (Sep 9, 2015)

I made a big posting boo-boo here about a week ago.
I'm grateful no one ragged on me about that.
(Not too bad anyway)


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

*Some Thoughts After Thinking About PTC's First Posting and Some of the Replies for Several Days*

I agree that the people on this forum make it really great. There is an absence of mean-spirited-ness, hurtful sarcasm, and "I'm so-much-smarter- (or more-superior-) than-you posts.

But I recognize that the vast majority of people on other forums I once participated in were good people, too. It was only a few sour personalities, one or two picky nutcases, and most annoying to me, a couple of "experts" who felt their actually driving a 70-year old locomotive made them an expert on both modern toy trains, and real modern trains for that matter, that I didn't like as far as the people went. 

And frankly I'm thick skinned enough I could have lived with all that.

The big thing here for me is the lack of direct links between advertising and forum posting content.  Not to take anything away from the pleasant community and people, who I dearly love, but that objective, free, advertising hype environment is what brought me here and means so much to me. 

Some other forums, both with model trains and other things (cars) are like _Brides_ magazine: a really _big_ magazine or forum - much bigger, so much larger than everything else (the last Brides I saw was literally an _inch_ thick). But there isn't much really good content in that inch. First of all, there are gobs of ads. Second, its chock full of "articles" that are basically re-written ad copy, and there is a one-to-one correspondence between those 'articles" and the advertisers: if you advertise you get an article about how good your product is. If you advertise a lot you get two, or maybe a cover article, etc. And if you don't advertise: no one can even mention you in the agazines.

Reading a magazine like that, even assuming you want to read about the subject, is a chore - not fun to wade through all that . And of course you wonder: am I being played? So both the amount of "noise" due to advertising postings, and the lack of objectivity and freedom to criticize, are what I don't like: about Brides or those other forums. 
But a point to keep in mind is that Brides magazine has never even attempted to hide what it is or what it is doing. So I don't criticize them or displike them for what they are. They just are what they are. But that doesn't serve my purpose. so I keep away. 

I like the people, the attitudes, and the content here. I don't read that other "magazine."


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2016)

When you are a slave to your advertisers, objectivity gets lost along the way. Even if the advertiser deserves a kick in the pants, it's not going to be allowed. Got to keep them happy. 

The old saying about a few rotten apples also makes a very good point. It sometimes seemed that those at the top had developed a strong taste for apples that needed to be discarded. 

Anyway, Lee (as usual) has made some very good points. Just adds to the reasoning as to why we are special and very good.


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2016)

Lee Willis said:


> But a point to keep in mind is that Brides magazine has never even attempted to hide what it is or what it is doing. So I don't criticize them or displike them for what they are. They just are what they are.


Very well said Lee. The "Brides" magazine analogy is excellent! I admire your ability to let them off the hook with the notion that "They are what they are." You are a bigger man than I.

Having been the recipient of Bridal Magazine's rude and unprofessional treatment (Which I have written about before and therefore will refrain from re-telling the past) I previously let it go with the idea that, for them, it "Was just business". I wasn't really being understanding, I was just being dismissive. I didn't care to tell the rest of the story. They weren't worth my time.

It is true that "They are what they are," but there is a part of what they are that they are absolutely hiding. I'm aware of instances where they have acted behind the scenes to target members they feel are becoming too important or influential. Through private email, they have attempted to undermine some of those members, often for no other reason than because that member disagreed with them.

In my case, they just cheated me out of money. Twice. (Shame on Me). The first time, I responded to an email soliciting photographs and detailing the compensation. I was excited to have my photos published and didn't pay much attention to the compensation part. When they did send payment, it was short by a third. I assumed it was an honest mistake and let it go. I had no intention of cashing the check anyway. I wanted to keep model railroading as a hobby. I still have that check and my Amateur status. 

The second time was when I received a check for an article about my layout. This time an even bigger shortage from what was promised in their email. Again, I was just excited to have my layout featured. I didn't complain and haven't cashed that check either. I wasn't in it for the money and it seemed like they needed it more than I did. But one thing was for sure, I had a very clear picture of the kind of business I was dealing with. 

Even so, I don't have hard feelings or lingering resentment toward them. I don't think I would even know who they are if I ran into them. Their just an "Inside joke" about a creepy Forum and some sad old dudes stepping on their members in order to kiss the behinds of a few advertisers. I guess They are what they are.

What was and is valuable to me is the joy and purity of the hobby. Taking their money and staying on their forum would have ruined that for me. While Model railroading is certainly a business, It isn't for me. For me it's a hobby, a way to get away from business. I still have my Amateur status. I guess I am what I am.

Emile


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2016)

* "I still have my Amateur status. I guess I am what I am.

Emile"*

And thank goodness you are who you are. Would not want it any other way.


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

TheBigCrabCake said:


> Very well said Lee. The "Brides" magazine analogy is excellent! I admire your ability to let them off the hook with the notion that "They are what they are." You are a bigger man than I.
> 
> Having been the recipient of Bridal Magazine's rude and unprofessional treatment (Which I have written about before and therefore will refrain from re-telling the past) I previously let it go with the idea that, for them, it "Was just business". I wasn't really being understanding, I was just being dismissive. I didn't care to tell the rest of the story. They weren't worth my time.
> 
> ...


Why would you be sending model railroad articles to a Bridal magazine?


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

D&J Railroad said:


> Why would you be sending model railroad articles to a Bridal magazine?



What? You've never heard of the _train_ on a wedding dress?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Lee Willis said:


> What? You've never heard of the _train_ on a wedding dress?


:appl:Now, that was funny!


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2016)

D&J Railroad said:


> Why would you be sending model railroad articles to a Bridal magazine?


I suppose I didn't realize at the time that my enthusiasm for the hobby would be best left unbridled!

Emile


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2016)

Through all of your experiences in our hobby Emile, I am glad you were not left at the Altar. Others were.


----------



## Tucgary (Sep 21, 2015)

Thanks guys, I haven't laughed this hard since I saw this picture last week!
# 25 in the Christmas layout thread.


----------



## laz57 (Sep 19, 2015)

Great place and a wonderful bunch o GUYZ to help you out when you need some advice. Love It!!!!! We even have shirts!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2016)

*"We even have shirts!!!!!"*

Yup, we sure do. The other guys, just too much work to do something like this for their members. Let them eat cake (wedding?).


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

I have a comfortable home here and I am thankful for the encouraging members. My hobby grows when members support each other by posting their own projects and provide positive and helpful critiques when I post my projects.


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

Lee Willis said:


> What? You've never heard of the _train_ on a wedding dress?


:appl::appl:


----------



## PatKn (Jul 14, 2015)

I've never regretted joining this forum. Great bunch of people, un-biased reviews and opinions of model trains and accessories and a talented base that you can learn from.


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2016)

I received an e-mail this evening from a MTF Forum member who described a visit today to his layout from yet another MTF forum member. He went on to say how helpful his visitor/good friend was to the work going on with his renovation project. 

This is probably our biggest asset. We have many of the most talented O-Gauge folks who now call the MTF their forum home and who are very generous in sharing their talent. 

We are guaranteed success so long as we never lose sight that it is *our members that make the Forum great*. Fortunately for us, we are not slaves to advertisers who could give a hoot about such things like member congeniality.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2016)

MTF is the place where I find My Talented Friends.

Emile


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Passenger Train Collector said:


> This sums it up pretty well. Lee has been a catalyst for many of us to become active on the MTF. He is a substantial drawing card with his many skills in model railroading.


He's also just an all-around great guy.


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

I agree 100% with 99% of what’s been said here. Great bunch of guys always willing to share their knowledge and experience. A few exceptional guys that never fail to wow me with their projects, layouts and interesting threads. A few novices with questions that even I can answer. Anyone that wants help need only ask and usually, the question is answered within a few hours. Generally a fun place to spend time.

But there are also a few guys (the 1%) that never fail to disappoint me with name calling, unfriendliness, and lack of respect for each other. I generally avoid the union station for that reason, but on occasion a thread there catches my interest. But it seems like even the most innocuous subject there attracts the 1%. It’s annoying. I wish they would learn to self moderate.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2016)

I spend 99.99999999% if my time on the Forum here. Always very friendly an informative.


----------



## Mark Boyce (Jul 22, 2015)

I stay away from Union Station so I can't speak of what goes on there. I find everyone outside of Union Station very agreeable!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

Mark Boyce said:


> I stay away from Union Station so I can't speak of what goes on there. I find everyone outside of Union Station very agreeable!


Ditto!!! I did review a couple of threads and maybe it is simply due to election year, but I quickly learned it was not a place for me.


----------



## walter (Jan 31, 2014)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> He's also just an all-around great guy.


Don't sell yourself short Gunrunner. You are also special, giving us all advice in sharing your knowledge and recommendations, without asking us to "buy the book". Many times your knowledge sharing has save me money.


----------



## highvoltage (Apr 6, 2014)

Lehigh74 said:


> ... I generally avoid the union station for that reason, but on occasion a thread there catches my interest. But it seems like even the most innocuous subject there attracts the 1%. It’s annoying. I wish they would learn to self moderate.


I doubt that will ever happen. Unfortunately. But the good news is that it's easily avoided.


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

walter said:


> Don't sell yourself short Gunrunner. You are also special, giving us all advice in sharing your knowledge and recommendations, without asking us to "buy the book". Many times your knowledge sharing has save me money.


One more Ditto from me. Thank you John for who you are and all you do.


----------



## Joe Hohmann (Nov 5, 2015)

This forum lacks "York Mania". Currently mania over the public being allowed to attend York next April...but only the Orange and Purple Halls, and not on Thursday (for now). Another "fun" debate that makes the Donald/Hillary one look boring.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2016)

Thank goodness we are civil in our opinions. Our York mania is directed in a positive fashion.


----------



## Mark Boyce (Jul 22, 2015)

Wood said:


> One more Ditto from me. Thank you John for who you are and all you do.




Another ditto from me John! I do appreciate that you don't tell me to buy the book. I have the book, but I have trouble finding what I want. lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You didn't buy the book?  I feel like you're cheating me!  Oh, I guess I'd have to write one first.


----------



## Steamfan77 (Jan 28, 2011)

There are great modelers here, very friendly, and excellent information too. I find it interesting that in this very short thread that some of these same talented modelers stay away from or are turned off by the lunacy in Union Station. I agree with them. That the moderators/owners of the forum allow this atmosphere to exist is a turn off to say the least, and I think it hurts the reputation of MTF. This forum is a great place and resource, but I feel that some people either stay away or will leave because of Union Station. I'm sure some will disagree, but that is my opinion. I'd prefer to stick to and comment about the great modeling here.

Andy


----------



## Yellowstone Special (Jun 23, 2015)

I too, like this forum, even though I don't spend a lot of time here and am into other things as well. I've been here over a year now and still haven't made engineer. But I don't care. That's one of the advantages of being a member of this forum. You can do eight posts a day or one post a month and still feel like you belong here while continuing to learn from the experts.

I stay away from Union Station as well since somebody named Water Stop turned me off to it some time ago. But I think even it has a place here and adds to the diversity and options available for those who want to participate there.

So to me, this is a great place to be. Thank you GRJ, Lee, Brian, and all the rest of you who help make this forum what it is.


----------



## Rocky Mountaineer (Sep 19, 2015)

Yellowstone Special said:


> ... I've been here over a year now and still haven't made engineer. ...


That's OK. The category I want is "Lifelong Hobo". I started as just a plain old "hobo", and now a "gang labourer". So i think i'm going in the wrong direction. 

David


----------



## Yellowstone Special (Jun 23, 2015)

Rocky Mountaineer said:


> That's OK. The category I want is "Lifelong Hobo". I started as just a plain old "hobo", and now a "gang labourer". So i think i'm going in the wrong direction.
> 
> David


I remember you from the "other forum," David. It's good to see you here. Anyways, we do what we can.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2016)

So many good people here, and expert moderation with John. The other guys should hire him to see how this is done.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Rocky Mountaineer said:


> That's OK. The category I want is "Lifelong Hobo". I started as just a plain old "hobo", and now a "gang labourer". So i think i'm going in the wrong direction.
> 
> David


Stay away from my title! With some time and training maybe you can be elevated to hobo status. There is a test and lots of canned beans to go through first!


----------

